# 17yo teen



## SweDiesel16 (Dec 20, 2011)

hey guys if your interested please subscribe thank you 

https://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*SweDiesel16* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 20, 2011)

welcome...looks like he wants to become the next lorenzo becker


----------



## rc771 (Dec 20, 2011)

damn looks like all the badass "bodybuilder" high school kids at my gym. 

hah you got a ways to go to be a bodybuilder bud.


----------



## brazey (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks guys for the feedback , I know I have long way to go but im prepared 100%


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks again


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## 1superman (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome and keep up the good work !


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2011)

Great clip, now I can finally throw away my Pumping Iron DVD and watch this before I hit the gym.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------

